

Show HN and looking for designer for a kids-friendly project - wanghq

I think my design is kind of awful, that&#x27;s why I&#x27;ve been always looking for a designer (co-founder). If you&#x27;re interested in what I&#x27;m building, contact me at wanghq # kidsfriend.ly or leave your contact here.<p>I&#x27;d also like to hear some suggestions. If you want to get some feedback for your projects, we can exchange our ideas.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kidsfriend.ly
======
gadders
Sounds like a cool idea. I think there are few other apps (at least on
Android) that do a similar thing, and Zoodles is in this space as well.

It is definitely needed though. My daughter loves looking at videos of, say,
kittens but you never know what she will stumble upon.

------
waster
I don't think your design is that awful, actually; and I kind of love that
it's pretty gender-neutral.

------
wanghq
Clickable: [http://www.kidsfriend.ly](http://www.kidsfriend.ly)

------
dylancole
I'm a designer and I'm interested.

Email me: dylancole101@gmail.com

~~~
wanghq
Will check with you.

------
plexapp
find me (aster1sk) at riboflav.in (irc) - I'm a dad and have considered
developing this exact same thing.

EDIT : mention how you found me - otherwise I'll lolwut

~~~
wanghq
Thanks. Will reply your email tonight.

